# Confusion between first, last & maiden name



## Vignesh B (Sep 21, 2012)

I am confused with what really the maiden name means in the Indian context. A google search shows it is  "A woman's family name before she is married." 
But while filling up forms, we usually fill the details in the maiden name as the first name only.
Suppose say my mom's name is X Y(where X is her name & Y is my Dad's name). Before marriage it would have been X Z(where Z is her dad's name). So, while filling up forms where we have to mention mother's maiden name, we have to fill it as X(as generally people do) or as Z(according to dictionary meaning).
Sorry for posting this in a technology based forum


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2012)

in forms it will be clearly mentioned whether to fill first name or maiden name.usually for govt/legal/identity related forms it is better to use maiden name just like it is there on your class 10th/12th mark sheet.Indian forms never ask for just the last name/surname so as per your example any indian form will need either X(usually required by son/daughter for filling mother name in form) or XZ(needed by woman herself).XY can only be used if the women has legally notified her change of name from XZ to XY through legal channels.


----------



## Vignesh B (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------

